# Biggest tortoise species ever known



## GeoTerraTestudo (May 28, 2011)

_Colossochelys atlas_:

"Other members of the family Testudinidae are generally small (7â€“35 centimetres (2.8â€“14 in) long). _Colossochelys atlas_ is the largest known member of the family, with a shell length of about 2.1 metres (6.9 ft), an estimated total length of 2.5 to 2.7 metres (8.2 to 8.9 ft) and an approximate total height of 1.8 metres (5.9 ft). Weight estimates vary greatly: some go as high as 3 to 4 metric tonnes (= 3000 to 4000 kilograms), but a weight of around 1 metric tonne (1000 kilograms) is probably more realistic (Paul and Leahy, 1994). The only bigger turtles were the oceanic _Archelon_ and _Protostega_ from the Cretaceous period. _Colossochelys atlas_ probably looked similar to a giant GalÃ¡pagos tortoise. Like the modern GalÃ¡pagos tortoise, _Colossochelys atlas_'s weight was supported by four elephantine feet. Since most members of the related genus _Testudo_ are herbivores, paleontologists presume _C. atlas_ had the same diet. When a predator threatened it, _C. atlas_ could probably retract its limbs and head into its shell, just like its modern relatives."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Testudo_atlas

Like so many prehistoric animals, this is one that I wish I could have seen alive. Can you image a giant tortoise even bigger than today's Galapagos and Aldabra species, weighing about as much as a bull? They must have been awesome animals when they were around. Too bad they are gone.


----------



## DixieParadise (May 28, 2011)

Wow, now that was big...Who has a yard and wants to build an enclosure for those guys?


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (May 28, 2011)

It would take no less than a ranch to maintain something like that in captivity.


----------



## yagyujubei (May 28, 2011)

Good post.


----------



## hali (May 28, 2011)

wow fab


----------



## Tom (May 28, 2011)

Cool post. Thanks man.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (May 28, 2011)

Sure, glad you guys like it. Also, notice the big gular spur at the front of the plastron. Can you imagine watching 1-ton tortoises sparring? Awesome!


----------



## jensgotfaith (May 28, 2011)

Talk about sweet!!! Although- in captivity that would sure be a lot of clean-up. Yikes!


----------



## dmarcus (May 28, 2011)

Would be cool to have seen one..


----------



## ticothetort2 (May 28, 2011)

Awesome post, thanks for the lesson!!


----------



## DeanS (May 28, 2011)

Well! If he was the size of a bull...he'd weigh probably as much as a white rhino...at least...given the density of the shell and skeleton required to support such mass...actually, I wouldn't be surprised if it weighed as much as a teenage elephant! Nice post GTT!


----------

